# Alagoas-Brasil!!!



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

*IPIOCA*

Quer uma praia sossegada e paradisíaca dentro de Maceió?? Então tome o rumo do litoral norte. 22 km ao norte da Jatiúca vai aparecer o vilarejo de Ipioca. O melhor ponto de Ipioca está dentro do Condomínio de luxo chamado Angra de Ipioca. Em seu interior está localizado um dos melhores restaurantes de praia da cidade, o Hibiscus. A praia é linda, com areia branquíssima, mar “azul-calcinha” e nem sombra dos turistas da CVC. Existem piscinas naturais a 15 min. da costa (saindo do núcleo de pescadores).






























































*PRAIA DE GUAXUMA*

Primeira praia depois da zona urbana de Maceió (8 km ao norte da Jatiúca), Guaxuma é badaladinha -- muitos bacanas mantêm casas de praia lá, e a garotada mais sarada comparece em peso no verão. Como não faz parte do city-tour, aqui você pode se sentir como um nativo. As melhores barracas ficam nas duas extremidades da praia -- a do lado direito, chamada Bar Brasil, é a mais charmosa. (Aliás, de lá você pode caminhar mais um pouquinho até a aquela famosa casa de PC Farias...) Fica 8 km ao norte da Jatiúca.































*PRAIA DE PONTA VERDE*

Mar calmo, água verde-clarinha, Ponta Verde é a melhor praia urbana de Maceió, com quiosques que funcionam como bares e restaurantes.

















































































*PRAIA DE PAJUÇARA* 

O destaque desta praia urbana são as piscinas naturais a 2km da costa de Maceió. O acesso se dá através de jangada e custa 15 reais por pessoa. 





















































































*LITORAL NORTE DE ALAGOAS*


*PRAIA DE PONTA DO MANGUE & ANTUNES*

Maragogi possui 5 praias em seu território: Peroba, São Bento, Antunes, Barra Grande e Ponta do Mangue. A praia que banha a parte urbana da cidade não é a mais bonita. Mais afastadas da cidade encontram-se duas praias com uma tonalidade surreal no litoral brasileiro: Antunes e Ponta do Mangue. O cenário é caribenho: areia branca, coqueirais e um mar azul celeste!!! Maragogi está localizada a 125 km de Maceió, perto da divisa com Pernambuco.









































*PASSEIO ÀS GALÉS*

A 6 quilômetros da costa, as Galés integram a Área de Preservação Ambiental Costa dos Corais, que se estende de Paripueira, em Alagoas, até Tamandaré, em Pernambuco. A riqueza da fauna e da flora local impressionam. Logo na chegada os visitantes, em um primeiro momento, parecem não acreditar no que estão vivenciando. Passado o impacto inicial começam a exploração do paraíso. 
Com snorkel e máscara de mergulho, a hora é de contemplação. Observar as diversas espécies de seres marinhos é deslumbrante e relaxante.








































Os visitantes devem tomar alguns cuidados no sentido de colaborar com a preservação deste paraíso ecológico. 
- O passeio é feito diariamente, em horários que variam com a maré. Duram cerca de duas horas e custam R$ 30,00 por pessoa. 
- Os restaurantes Frutos do Mar , Corais do Maragogi e Maragolfinho fazem o passeio em lanchas e 
catamarãs. 
- Para mergulhos contate Explorer Diving Adventure.


















































*JAPARATINGA*

Distante 121 km de Maceió , A praia de Japaratinga propriamente dita fica na parte urbana. Saindo da cidade para as outras praias, passa-se por belas falésias e chega-se a Praia de Bitingui, com suas casas de veraneio e águas mansas.

Logo depois vêm as Praia de Barreiras do Boqueirão com suas fontes de água mineral e agradáveis bares e restaurantes.





















































*PRAIA DO CARRO QUEBRADO*

A paisagem de falésias coloridas em tons de vermelho e bege e a areia pontilhada por pedrinhas coloridas tornam a visita inesquecível. Este deslumbrante cenário é de difícil acesso e praticamente não há estrutura turística, de modo que é uma boa idéia levar água e comida. Fica a 45km da capital.

































*PRAIA DE TABUBA*

A praia fica dentro de um loteamento de mesmo nome. A praia tem areia fofa e piscinas naturais na maré baixa. Fica 33 km ao norte de Maceió.




















*PARIPUEIRA*

Pequena cidade a 25km de Maceió. Possui um mar verdinho de águas mornas e calmas. Lá também existe uma barreira de corais que proporciona um excelente mergulho nas piscinas naturais.



















































*A ROTA ECOLÓGICA*

Qualidade de férias. Praias quase selvagens, a apenas 100 km de uma capital? Existem, sim. Logo depois de Barra de Santo Antônio, a estrada litorânea alagoana desvia para o interior -- o que acabou poupando 40 km de costa do agito dos ônibus lotados de turistas. Normalmente um lugar primitivo como esse seria ocupado por pousadinhas simples, dirigidas ao bicho-grilo que mora em cada um de nós. Não aqui. Sem interferir na paisagem nem alterar o ritmo de vida dessas bandas, um conjunto de pousadas de charme transformou a Rota Ecológica alagoana numa área de proteção ambiental do conforto, da boa mesa e da preguiça. Informações completíssimas sobre a Rota Ecológica no blog do viajante profissional Ricardo Freire: 
http://viajenaviagem.wordpress.com/2007/07/22/alagoas-rota-ecologica/

Algumas imagens:

*PRAIA DO TOQUE*

























































*PRAIA DO MARCENEIRO* (Algumas fotos são do forista abrandao)






































































*LITORAL SUL DE ALAGOAS*

*PRAIA DO SACO*

É uma praia localizada entre a lagoa Manguaba e a praia do Francês. Fica a uns 10km ao sul de Maceió.
































*PRAIA DO FRANCÊS*

Uma das praias mais conhecidas do litoral alagoano. Possui do lado esquerdo uma piscina natural formada por arrecifes, e do lado direito as melhores ondas do Estado para a prática do Surf. Evite a muvuca dos fins de semana. Sempre lotada aos sábados e domingos.

Durante o verão, há quiosques na praia que animam a vida noturna, embalados por boa música. É o caso da barraca Super Natural, que nos fins de semana sempre tem um DJ à disposição tocando as músicas do momento.










































*BARRA DE SÃO MIGUEL*

É protegida por uma grande barreira natural de arrecifes que transforma a praia numa grande piscina de águas calmas e cristalinas. Sua orla é repleta de mansões à beira-mar. Está localizada a 33km de Maceió.









































*PRAIA DO GUNGA*

Localizada dentro de uma grande plantação de Côcos (da indústria Socôco), a praia do Gunga é uma das mais visitadas pelos turistas que visitam Alagoas. Sempre aparece na lista das 10 mais bonitas do Brasil das revistas especializadas. É banhada pela Lagoa de Roteiro (no lado esquerdo) e pelo mar (no lado direito). Melhor jeito de chegar lá é de escuna partindo da Barra de São Miguel.





















































*PRAIA DE JACARECICA DO SUL*

Praia selvagem e inabitada com uma grande extensão de falésias vermelhas. Está localizada após a Praia do Gunga. 



















































*PRAIA DE DUAS BARRAS*

Continuamos na Rodovia AL 101 Sul a caminho do complexo de lazer de Dunas de Marapé, em Duas Barras (distante cerca de 70km de Maceió), ainda no município de Jequiá da Praia. O lugar é um pedaço de paraíso encravado entre o mar e a desembocadura dos rios Jequiá e Poxim. A região é considerada uma das mais bonitas do litoral sul alagoano. De cima, podemos ver os coqueiros e a vegetação de mangue. Vemos também o complexo de Dunas de Marapé. A estrutura de Dunas de Marapé é dividida em duas partes distintas: de um lado do rio, a pousada. Do outro, restaurante, bar e lojinha de artesanato. 


































*PONTAL DE CORURIPE*

85 km ao sul da Pajuçara, a bonita Praia da Lagoa do Pau (foto da esquerda) é delimitada por um rio e uma lagoa, e por enquanto está livre da praga dos "receptivos" das operadoras. Pegando o carro de novo, 10 km mais ao sul você chega ao Pontal de Coruripe (foto da direita): uma aldeia de pescadores com infra-estrutura rústica (incluindo algumas pousadas e casas de veranistas). Em breve esta região terá o segundo resort de alto luxo da Rede Txai.











































*PONTAL DO PEBA*

É nesta praia, a última do litoral sul de Alagoas, que fica a Foz do Rio São Francisco, já na divisa com Sergipe.








































*E então? Qual sua praia preferida??*​

________________________________________________

*FOTOS, TEXTOS E SITES PESQUISADOS: *

Secretaria de Turismo de Alagoas – www.turismo.al.gov.br

Maragogi on line - http://www.maragogionline.com.br/

Japaratinga - http://www.japaratinga.com/

RICARDO FREIRE 
http://viajenaviagem.wordpress.com/2007/07/22/alagoas-rota-ecologica/
http://www.freires.com.br/

EU JÁ FUI - http://www.eujafui.com.br/

PICASA
http://picasaweb.google.com/alainpaupe/AracajuMaceioRecife102#
http://picasaweb.google.com/dpatriota1
http://picasaweb.google.com/efarcette/VacancesDCembre2008Maragogi#
http://picasaweb.google.com/alvarosouto1/Nordeste2009#

FLICKR
Arnaldo Interata - http://www.flickr.com/photos/interata/3057270172/
H.P.Filho - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpfilho/2974287127/
Michel Rios - http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelrios/2985835990/
Michela Tropicale - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2990170260/
Álvaro Vasconcelos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/_av_/2999486228/
Webah Word Press - http://www.flickr.com/photos/webah/2304445759/
Comandante Bósi - http://www.flickr.com/photos/avuador/2454583996/
Décio Sena - http://www.flickr.com/photos/deciosena/sets/72157603874919633/
Varela Lores - http://www.flickr.com/photos/varela-lores/2729088103/
Valter Meksenis - http://www.flickr.com/photos/meksenis/3205078024/

PANORAMIO
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14825605
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7785139
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1151689
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15954412

Folha On Line: 
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/turismo/noticias/ult338u423778.shtml

Orkut - perfil Maceió/Alagoas: 
http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#AlbumList.aspx?uid=10693036208475660214&rl=mo[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow!!! I didn't know Alagoas was that beautiful!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Most of all the people here don't know how to speak portuguese, so you should post just the pics, or translate what is in portuguese.

Anyway, Alagoas ia a terrific state. The color of the sea is incredible.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a paradise! Gret, very nice photos from those areas, resorts and beaches in Brasil :cheers:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

beautiful!!! 
some people say it's the brazilian caribbean..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where exactly is the location of those areas in Brasil?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Where exactly is the location of those areas in Brasil?












Northeast Region, Christos  


Beautiful set of photos btw,, :drool:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wonderfullllllllllllll


----------

